# BH written test



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I will apologize in advance if this question has been posted before.

I have found 2 different sets of tests questions for those of us who are 1st timers taking the BH. 

Anyone know which is the correct one?:help:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this one of the one's you're looking at?

http://216.247.232.59/documents/USA_BH_3.pdf


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, that makes 3 different ones!!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I searched the site and couldn't find that. What link did you use?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the one on the USCA site. Dated 6/15
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2015-BH-Questions-Final-JA-EDIT.pdf


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

gsdluvr said:


> I searched the site and couldn't find that. What link did you use?


An old one, judging by what Jax just posted, Lol.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Ha!! I found it under Judge/ Trial Sheets!! Thank you everyone!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

To Jax08

Thanks! I found it too!


----------

